# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] Pastel Partner: Printing customer/ supplier invoice on paper or pdf

## VKus

I am having difficult with printing customer/supplier invoice on paper. Though on screen i can view the whole invoice, when i command to print either on pdf or printer, the invoice printed do not show figures on bottom, only plain subtotal and total the box / fields appears. It gives error message that the paper format/size is not compatible. How can i correct?   :Confused:

----------


## Martinco

Did this work correctly previously ?
Did you change printers or paper sizes ?
Did you customise your invoice document ?  (csdocsp.eng)

----------


## geraldenek

Hope this might help:

Make sure, under file, printer/fonts setup that the block (get paper size directly from printer is ticked)

Go into paper style assistant (just underneath the tick box) make sure it is set to plain paper.

press on copy to all users and copy to all tabs

----------


## Neville Bailey

Another thing to check is your printer driver settings in Windows.

Make sure that it is set to A4 paper size and not Letter paper size.

----------

